# Christians- I heard this story at camp, amazing!!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys!
So I was at a bible camp last week and the speaker was...well speaking... he was talking about how God is the light in the darkness and how Jesus rose on the cross for our sins and stuff and he told us this story about something that had happened to him many years ago, I thought I should share it, it's AMAZING!!

So the guy (his camp name was Captain Sunshine so I'm going to call him CS) was almost in his 20's I think and he was volunteering as work crew at camp. And him and all the other staff had been hearing about kids who kept getting torn apart by words. There where 5 of them sorta in a group together and they were hurting all the other kids. these kids were about 13. So the staff all got together and they said, okay well we've gotta do something about these kids. So they went and prayed at a picnic table and so they were praying about these kids and stuff and the kids they were praying for just happened to be walking by at the time. they heard them praying for them and they got mad. They didn't want them to be praying for them, they needed to do something fast.

So they went and got huge buckets of water and went to the table and dumped the staff with water (this was just part of the staff) then ran. The staff were SOO mad, they were fuming and they tried to chase the kids and grab them. So later they talked to the head counsilors and they had a big meeting. They all wanted pay back, they weren't thinking about what God would do, they just wanted to hurt these kids bad. So one of the staff had this idea. He had heard of a game called Donkey Court (or something like that, Monkey Court? I don't know exactly what it was called I'll call it Donkey Court) where they call people up and say what they did wrong and the audience has to yell if they are gulty or innocent. So all the other staff thought this would be a great idea, all the campers would say that they were gulty. Then a girl who ran the horse stable came forward and said, "the punishment could be at the stable. We'll tie them up and put them in the back of a truck and haul them up to the stable then we'll roll them on the gross ground where all the horses poop and then we'll throw them in the trough to 'clean them off' where there's horse slobber and drool and other stuff in there." So the staff agreed.

They waited until a few days after before they did it. So they called the camp to the Chapel Room for an All Camp game. They had big guys at the doors so that the kids couldn't get away. So they explained the game and when they were almost done explaining it the kids jumped up and ran for the doors. But the guys held them back and brought them upstage. And they were tied up and the lead person brought up some of the kids who the bad kids were hurting and they explained what had happened to them. And then the lead person said "Now, it's your turn! Are these 5 boys innocent or gulty?" and the WHOLE crowd yelled "GULTY!!!" and the lead person said "Sorry, I didn't catch that, what are they?" "GULTY!!!!" and the whole crowd started chanting "gulty, gulty, gulty" and the kids were crying hard and calling 'I'm sorry, I'm sorry!!' and right at that moment while the crowd (this was about 350 people) was chanting something hit CS like a slap in the face and he knew that this wasn't right. they shouldn't be doing this. He looked over at one of the other staff members and they had the same look on their face. 

So he walked over to the other guy and he said "What do we do? They all want a punishment for these kids" and then CS had an idea. He walked over to a group of the counsilors and explained his plan and they agreed. 

So the staff loaded the crying, gulty kids into the back of a truck and drove them up the hill to the horses' stables. there was a mob of kids following them chanting 'gulty, gulty, gulty.' So when they got there all the kids crowded around one of the paddocks and the leader said "These kids are WHAT??" "GULTY!!!" and CS said "they are gulty. They know they deserve a punishment and they are going to get it." The mob cheered. But this is where CS's plan comes in. He took ropes and tied up 5 of the counsilors. They were all game with the plan. They carried the counsilors to the paddock and started to roll them around in the dirty pooey paddock. you could have heard a feather fall on the dirt, it was that silent. After, they took the dirty counsilors to the water trough and dumped them one by one in the troughs. the bad kids were watching with open, teary eyes and the crowd was watching silently with confused faces.

CS explained "Jesus died for our sins so that we could have eternal life in heaven. He forgave us and took our punishment." and he got to explain the whole story and EVERYONE was listening.

After the story, the kids were untied and 3 of them became christians, right there at the stable. They actually became pastors and speakers too when they got older. He didn't say what happened to the other kids but I assume this was amazing to them too. I assume as well that they must've became christians too, but who knows. 

So I just thought I should share that amazing story! I LOVE it so much, I'll never forget it! Hope you guys loved it as much as I did


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a pretty neat story. Half way through the story I was like... uuuh, are these people nuts!? Their going to roll those kids in mud and poop? I'm happy they realized it wasn't such a nice thing to do and that it all ended so well.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^I know right! Christians too, way to set an example!! I love how they could use the story to tell them about Jesus's story though


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Amen. You're NEVER wrong to listen the Holy Spirit. :wink: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

no problem, glad you liked it


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

That was awesome, I was thinking the same thing as Hidalgo!!! What are they going to do to those poor kids? And after that it was pretty amazing!! Thanks!


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

Great story!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

It just made me wonder... How could these people even think of doing such a cruel thing? It makes me shake my head. And they think they're all good and everything for not doing it but they seriously thought about it in the first place. *sigh* i guess I'll never understand religous people.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, sugarplum, nonreligious people NEVER have bad ideas. The thought that bad ideas are reserved exclusively for religious people is just about the dumbest thing I've ever seen posted on the internet. And there are ALOT of dumb things posted on the internet. :evil: The day we can get in trouble for what we think is the day we are ALL going to be in trouble. There isn't a person alive who hasn't had a bad thought. Is there?


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not what I said. I said if you are religous people how can you come up with some punishment like that when you are religous people.

PS there is now such thing as a dumb thing... only wrong things


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great story, really puts things into perspective!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> *sigh* I guess I'll never understand religous people.


I perfectly know what you mean, but then again no one if perfect. Another bunch of religious kids might have felt it wrong from the beginning, but this one didn't, and at least they humiliated themselves in the end as "punishment" for actually thinking of something this horrible.

The devil is always there to tempt us...


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

No, the implication was that this is unique to religious people."*sigh* I guess I'll never understand religious people". At least you acknowledged you were wrong at the end.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I was not wrong...


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I said it was dumb. You replied with this.


SugarPlumLove said:


> PS there is now such thing as a dumb thing... only wrong things


It's clearly an admission of your wrongness. :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I like how God let all this happen for a good cause in the end  If they hadn't thought of what they'd do to the kids the kids may not have become christians.


----------

